# (A)Chronos-Azshara sucht



## darkloftt (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo,Ihr Lieben

Die Allianzgilde Chronos auf Azshara sucht ein paar neue Mitstreiter .Stand Ony-Clear/PdK-Clear/Uldu -Clear(einige HM´s noch)-PDoK Hero0/5,
natürlich alles 25 er-in PDoK hapert es beim 1. Boss noch an ein paar Kleinigkeiten in P3,wird aber sicher bald liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Folgende Klassen sind gesucht:

Krieger:1 Offkrieger
Todesritter:closed
Schurke:closed
Magier :closed
Hexer :closed
Druiden:1 Feral/Bär-Tank
Schamanen:closed
Priester:closed
Paladine:1 Tank
Jäger:closed

Wir bieten:
Faires DKP-system,schneller Memberstatus(bei entsprechendem Verhalten),
Raidzeiten:Montag -Donnerstag 19:30-23 uhr
einen lustigen Haufen,Spass im TS,und ausserraidmässige Aktivitäten.

Wir erwarten:
Mindestalter 18 Jahre
Pot und Farmbereitschaft
Max Enchant,Sockel,ect
einen freundlichen Umgangston(der Raidlead darf ruhig mal meckern!)
Vorbereitung auf neue Bosse,wie Taktik lesen,Videos anschauen,usw



Bewerbung:
Entweder unter www.chronos-wow.de  (PM an den entsprechenden Classleader,siehe unten)
Oder ingame einen Offi anschreiben,um ein Ts gespräch zu führen.
Es kann sich Jede Klasse bewerben,auch Gruppen,Antworten erfolgen innerhalb 3 Tage.

Classleader:
Schurken:Viggi
Priester:Flexy(ingame Leandá)
Schamanen:Shalamei
DK:Héllrazor
Druiden:Antanarania
Paladine:Jack(ingame Jackde)
Jäger:Jack(ingame Jackde)
Krieger:Slimboo
Magier:Jackde
Hexer:Arakasel


Wir freuen uns auf Eure Bewerbung
Mfg Das Chronosteam


----------



## darkloftt (27. Juli 2009)

/Push


----------



## darkloftt (3. August 2009)

/Push bitte


----------



## darkloftt (20. Oktober 2009)

/Push pls


----------

